# ~Ever Been Slipped A "Mickey"??~



## Dabs

Have you ever been out drinking with friends, and somewhere as the night progressed, have you ever gotten the feeling, you were slipped some sort of drug into your drink??
Did you ever figure out what it was?? Or who did it??
And did you get over it pretty well??

I'm not going to ask if you have ever slipped anyone else a mickey or something.

But for me, I don't believe anyone has ever tried to slip anything into one of my drinks. After about 2 or 3 of some mixed drinks, I feel crazy on my own.


----------



## R.D.

Sometimes you're a little  weird


----------



## Dabs

R.D. said:


> Sometimes you're a little  weird



Sometimes??
Geesh- I must be slipping 

Actually, it's my sense of humor- it's a bit warped, but at least I have one...you know *smiles*


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSiNlsXMeKk]YouTube - &#x202a;The Ramones - Somebody Put Something In My Drink&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Dabs said:


> Have you ever been out drinking with friends, and somewhere as the night progressed, have you ever gotten the feeling, you were slipped some sort of drug into your drink??
> Did you ever figure out what it was?? Or who did it??
> And did you get over it pretty well??
> 
> I'm not going to ask if you have ever slipped anyone else a mickey or something.
> 
> But for me, I don't believe anyone has ever tried to slip anything into one of my drinks. After about 2 or 3 of some mixed drinks, I feel crazy on my own.



One of my "Friends" from our high school football team was putting Reds in my beers. I think I swallowed one or two before I started spitting them out. 

Needless to say, I was fucked up.


----------



## Sallow

Yep.

Somebody slipped me a couple of tabs of acid in a drink.

Must admit..it was fun having an excuse to knock out his front teeth.


----------



## Mr. H.

Left a baaaaaad taste in my mouth...


----------



## uscitizen

Nope never been slipped a mickey, the women knew I was easy and no mickey was needed.


----------



## Dabs

@ Mud, sorry to hear, that was pretty messed up. Thank goodness you appeared to have recovered nicely!

@ Sallow, sorry about the acid, but it sounds as tho you came out ahead, maybe with one of his teeth or two *haha*, but you seem like all turned out well too.


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> Nope never been slipped a mickey, the women knew I was easy and no mickey was needed.


----------



## Sallow

Dabs said:


> @ Mud, sorry to hear, that was pretty messed up. Thank goodness you appeared to have recovered nicely!
> 
> @ Sallow, sorry about the acid, but it sounds as tho you came out ahead, maybe with one of his teeth or two *haha*, but you seem like all turned out well too.



Well it taught me this.

I don't like acid.

But I do like hitting people.


----------



## Dabs

Sallow said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Mud, sorry to hear, that was pretty messed up. Thank goodness you appeared to have recovered nicely!
> 
> @ Sallow, sorry about the acid, but it sounds as tho you came out ahead, maybe with one of his teeth or two *haha*, but you seem like all turned out well too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it taught me this.
> 
> I don't like acid.
> 
> But I do like hitting people.
Click to expand...


K then, I shall stay away from you when I'm packing acid, but try and turn you on when I'm not.
(kidding about the acid- I don't do shit like that)


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Once in Okinawa I was on my own and went to a low life dive bar. Girl was real interested in me, which I knew wasn't true and her "friends" were there, a couple guys. They bought me a soda. I drank a little tiny bit, didn't feel right so I quit drinking it, they encouraged me to drink it. I went to the bathroom and they followed. I left after that. I knew something was up.


----------



## Luissa

Twice. Lucky for me nothing happened.


----------



## Zoom-boing

No but I have slipped a few hickeys in my day.


----------



## FuelRod

You should just start an "ever been date raped" thread.


----------



## Dabs

FuelRod said:


> You should just start an "ever been date raped" thread.



No, if you noticed, over half the answers were from gents. And most of the date rape scenarios, are guys drugging girls. I wasn't trying to get it to that level. I was just wondering if anyone might have known someone else had put something in their drink.
And actually, I do need to correct my answer, because a guy once put eye drops into one my drinks, but it was just to make me sick.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

FuelRod said:


> You should just start an "ever been date raped" thread.



Why? Am I missing something here? She's simply asking if anyone has ever been slipped a pill into their drink. WTF does that have to do with your average rape? Hey! This just in = IT DOESN'T. So get with the subject of the thread. Otherwise, Create a RAPE PERIOD thread then.   ~BH


----------



## Mad Scientist

Dabs said:


> Have you ever been out drinking with friends, and somewhere as the night progressed, have you ever gotten the feeling, you were slipped some sort of drug into your drink??


No. But after reading a few of your posts I *am* feeling drowsy. 
































I keed I keed!


----------



## PixieStix

R.D. said:


> Sometimes you're a little  weird



Especially after being slipped a "mickey"


----------



## Shadow

FuelRod said:


> You should just start an "ever been date raped" thread.



That is *too* direct and personal.  Not many people would answer a question that is posed in that fashion.


----------



## High_Gravity

This is the only Mickeys people have slipped me.







Women don't have to try too hard to get into my pants apparently.


----------



## R.D.

Dabs said:


> No, if you noticed, over half the answers were from gents. And most of the date rape scenarios, are guys drugging girls. I wasn't trying to get it to that level. I was just wondering if anyone might have known someone else had put something in their drink.
> And actually, *I do need to correct my answer, because a guy once put eye drops into one my drinks, but it was just to make me sick*.





Now _there's_  a thread up your ally


----------



## RadiomanATL

I _am_ the mickey that people slip others.


----------



## LumpyPostage

I believe that's illegal.


----------



## lg325

My cousin did. When he came to he was being drug out of the trunk of a car by a FHP on I-95.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Dabs said:


> Have you ever been out drinking with friends, and somewhere as the night progressed, have you ever gotten the feeling, you were slipped some sort of drug into your drink??
> Did you ever figure out what it was?? Or who did it??
> And did you get over it pretty well??
> 
> I'm not going to ask if you have ever slipped anyone else a mickey or something.
> 
> But for me, I don't believe anyone has ever tried to slip anything into one of my drinks. After about 2 or 3 of some mixed drinks, I feel crazy on my own.




I thought you Mean a Mickey's Malt Liquor.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Dabs said:


> Have you ever been out drinking with friends, and somewhere as the night progressed, have you ever gotten the feeling, you were slipped some sort of drug into your drink??
> Did you ever figure out what it was?? Or who did it??
> And did you get over it pretty well??
> 
> I'm not going to ask if you have ever slipped anyone else a mickey or something.
> 
> But for me, I don't believe anyone has ever tried to slip anything into one of my drinks. After about 2 or 3 of some mixed drinks, I feel crazy on my own.



Everclear in my orangejuice when I was a teenager---------couldn't taste the everclear but could tell my orange juice wasn't all or even mostly all orange juice so didn't drink it and confronted the idiot.


----------

